

Reading lists for people who want to be software engineers at Blizzard - mtinkerhess
http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/1fezrk/jay_baxter_gives_a_list_of_books_for_people_who/

======
ekm2
This is the first time seeing anyone recommend C++ Primer Plus with no mention
of C++ Primer.

~~~
zabast
Well, technically, it is a substring :)

